# ADA Aquasoil/Amazonia bed depth?



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I use the whole 9L bag for a 10 gallon. It makes about 3.5" of flat substrate. It should last me more than a year. I'm hoping for two years with strictly 100% RO water. But to be honest 3.5" of substrate on a 10 gallon looks too thick. Plus it displace so many gallons of water. With 3.5" of substrate, my 10 gallon tank can only hold about 7 gallon of water. I usually do 1.5" - 2" max of flat substrate.


----------

